# I changed my mind.....and my plans!



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

After talking to several breeders (and my friends and family) I'm beginning to realise that my dream team of Himalayan mice might just be a little ambitious for a first-time breeder.

Luckily for me I managed to prize some excellent selfs from a superb breeder who's been a huge help to me so far and I've been pursuaded to take some time to concentrate on type and form. Soooooo I've got some gorgeous selfs to be getting on with, I didn't get very good pictures of them but I'll work on that too.

Anyway here are my pew buck, my champagne buck and my silver.......




























Ultimately I'm not sure which self I'm going to concentrate on, it was the pew's because they'll be good to use when I finally get some siamese, but then I thought it might be the silvers as the colouration is really subtle and beautiful - even the boys are pretty! Then I thought I might settle on the champagnes for their richness.........but I'm back to the pew's because their white coats are stunningly white


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

The PEW is delicious :love1 Sounds like a sensible plan, good luck!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

They look great! Let me know if you ever need more


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

ah thanks but I'm trying to keep the breeding down to a "minimum" which is difficult but that's the plan 

I'm hoping to get some really stunning selfs from this little lot - I'm going to run on the majority of the litters so I can see what develops as they grow, I have enormous cages ready and waiting!!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

forgot to add it's cleaning out day today so I'll try to get some better pictures and get some of the girlies too


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

They are so lovely love their colouring.


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

They are lovely


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

If anyone is interested in PEWs, silvers or chams, please get in touch - Naomi's mice are from me, Loganberry Stud.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm definately keeping the pew's they're totally awesome.

Of the silver litters I've only had 1 with "decent" silver colouration which I love but if it's a numbers thing I don't want to create millions just to get 2 or 3 decent ones out :lol:

I'm still un decided on the champagnes, my buck is huge and chunky and I love him to bits so I'm leaning towards keeping them going too.......










That's Chunky - how gorgeous is he???


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

hiya - what do you mean by 'decent silver colouration'? Your litters would only be a couple of weeks old by now at the most, and you can't tell what shade of silver they are till they are about 5-6 weeks, and even then they moult through to the adult coat and come out a final colour. There are various shades of silver, from washed out white to mid silver, which can start to look like dove. Different judges prefer different shades, so you have to keep all the colours - for colour mixing in breeding as well. So what's the problem with your silvers?


----------

